# Japanese Aircraft Designations 1939-1945



## DAVIDICUS (Jun 25, 2005)

http://rwebs.net/avhistory/acdesig/japanese.htm

Randy Wilson
Copyright © 1997 by Randy Wilson


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)

that's pretty interesting, especailly the choice of plane next to the title


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice site 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2005)

Randy Wilson is somewhat well known in CAF circles. He is a pretty thorough researcher and has written articles for the CAF national magazine.


----------

